# What guide bushing to use Bosch router



## billkater (Oct 31, 2015)

I have a Bosch PR20EVSK Colt*router. I need a guide bushing for doing door hinges. I cannot find any Bosch threaded bushings. I purchased the Pro10 base that is made for threaded bushings.

Suggestions please

Thanks

Bill

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

billkater said:


> I have a Bosch PR20EVSK Colt*router. I need a guide bushing for doing door hinges. I cannot find any Bosch threaded bushings. I purchased the Pro10 base that is made for threaded bushings.
> 
> Suggestions please
> 
> ...


Welcome, Bill...might this other thread help...?

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/7622-template-guides-bosch-colt.html


----------



## billkater (Oct 31, 2015)

So. The harbor freight bushings will work on the pro10 base? If I am reading it right. 



That would be great since I can get them.local...


Thanks

Bill


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bill, I would suggest the set from Woodcraft. Better quality and all 1/4" collars.


----------



## billkater (Oct 31, 2015)

I will check them out

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Bill...yes, find the higher quality set...was not recommending HF, only that guides are available for your base...that's the good thing about that base; lots of additional capabilities, including being able to use larger profile bits when needed...it's on my "next to buy" list...( or waiting for Santa )


----------



## billkater (Oct 31, 2015)

I find it strange that bosch makes a base but don't offer any guides for it.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Another set of plates for PC guide collars.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I bought both of Pat Warners bases for my bosch colt. They are really nice, concentric to spindle, and perpendicular to the base.
What more can you want in a trimmer base. Quality construction, always.

Ellery Becnel


----------

